

How do you resume your workstation? - hdragomir

You come back to your laptop and it's in screen saver mode.<p>What do YOU do to wake it up?<p>I press the right arrow.
======
kaolinite
I just type my password. Ubuntu wakes up instantly and accepts whatever you
typed in as the password, unlike Windows (and possibly Mac) which has to wake
up before you can type. Reason I know this is because each time I use Windows,
it always takes me two tries to login ;-)

------
DanBC
I'd normally have closed the lid. So I'd open the lid and hope that OS X
hasn't removed all USB attached devices uncleanly.

(I need to search for a fix, but never get round to it.)

------
supo
I normally sleep the machine and wake it up by clicking a mouse button.

------
jayniz
Left shift!

